# Chairlift games!!



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

watch for scorpions and gapers!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Find attractive women on the hill that are struggling to learn, catch up, and go teach them


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Dropping snowballs.....


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

ride to the top


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Usually just watch the other riders. Nothing fun to do on the lift. If I'm riding with someone have a quick chat till we get to the top.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

sticker that lift, bitch!


----------



## snowcruizer713 (Dec 21, 2009)

smoke a bowl lol


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

snowcruizer713 said:


> smoke a bowl lol


or light up a jay


----------



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

Go over my last line, and visualize the next one. When I'm finished with that I'll look at the riders riding down and judge them to no end.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i play around with other people's ski binding releases and snowboard binding ratchets


----------



## snowcruizer713 (Dec 21, 2009)

blunts are best, lighter keeps goin out with a piece,and zig zags sucks


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

shotgun a beer


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> Find attractive women on the hill that are struggling to learn, catch up, and go teach them





Sam I Am said:


> Dropping snowballs.....





leif said:


> Go over my last line, and visualize the next one.


These in that order. Depends what mood I am in. :laugh:


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Watch the cool kids drop a 10ft cliff under the lift onto a flat landing. Then laugh when they say fall and say "I almost got it that time dude!" ....


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> Find attractive women on the hill that are struggling to learn, catch up, and go teach them


haha our hill is too small for that


----------



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

I tend to chat with others on the lift and like to strike up conversation with strangers. Sometimes they're chatty sometimes not.A lot of people are surprised but most like to discuss the days riding or skiing.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

heckle the snowpunks


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Whip it out and take a whizz. Saves time on powder days.

Arm block the safety bar to prevent tourons from banging it down on my head without warning.

Bonus points for accomplishing both at the same time.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

If you get a goofy rider on the right and a regular on the left and the sun is behind you you can join the board tails together and make "open feature" signs above your head and the shadow it makes looks like a dragon.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Belt out "goodbye to romance" by ozzy ozzbourne. Or you can just bounce the chair.


----------



## svwannabe (Dec 24, 2009)

bostonboarder said:


> heckle the snowpunks


+2 on that


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

as of last wednesday i get yelled at on lifts, or as i get off should i say

the dinosaur in the lifty booth at the top thinks its his job to let the off ramp become as rutted as it can possibly be

so what do i do .... chip away at the shit with my toe edge ... i might have bounced the lift, so i got yelled at and told i woul find myself on the t-bar hill .... to which i said sarcasticly "ya, ok", told him to rake, he said nothing so i left

*rant*


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Usually just take a moment to mess with the ipod, and mostly to just try and stay warm. Sometimes down a beer or take a swig from the flask or light up a time waster.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Usually just take a moment to mess with the ipod, and mostly to just try and stay warm. Sometimes down a beer or take a swig from the flask or light up a time waster.


A time waster thats a good one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

get it on with the wifey


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

yell at people and try to find some girls, last night i saw a girl fall off of the lift( at the start so no big drop) so i started to talk to her and helped her out with the boarding part and got her number for some good time wasting later.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Try to throw snowballs into hollow stumps.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

- Look for kickers (then turn around so I can memorize what the line leading up to said kicker looks like)

- usually I got tunes on, so sometimes (if it's a sunny day), I close my eyes and zone out to the tunes for a bit, too


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

light up a cigarette to make time fly as im going up


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

kri$han said:


> - I close my eyes and zone out to the tunes for a bit, too


 All the while thinking, "why does my head hurt more on the lift than on the snow?.....please make this hangover pass."

Lifts are usually good for quick naps. When your dangling board hits the off-ramp, you'll wake-up. If nothing else, you'll wake-up when you catch your board edge on the ramp and you get flung on your face!


----------



## Hurl3y182 (Oct 5, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> Lifts are usually good for quick naps. When your dangling board hits the off-ramp, you'll wake-up. If nothing else, you'll wake-up when you catch your board edge on the ramp and you get flung on your face!


did that once and woke up screaming thinking i was falling off. 
oh did i feel cool as everyone was staring at me while i was getting off:laugh:


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Really ponder all that life has given me and how I can give back to the world, all while being a better husband and father......ahem, now that the wife is gone........I usually mess around with the ipod, fart a few times and laugh because I am that juvenile, check out what I perceive is an attractive woman down below the lift and then start wondering, "Was that a Dude", "Shit I'm Gay Now".


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

neednsnow said:


> All the while thinking, "why does my head hurt more on the lift than on the snow?.....please make this hangover pass."
> 
> Lifts are usually good for quick naps. When your dangling board hits the off-ramp, you'll wake-up. If nothing else, you'll wake-up when you catch your board edge on the ramp and you get flung on your face!


hahaha I'll pay you if you can come to the midwest and fall asleep on the 25 second ride up. That would be hilarious.

Usually I look for snow bunnies, judge people, try to unleash some pixie dust on people, judge some more, then get off the lift.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Swig my flask, meditate, take in the beauty of the mountain and get my shreddin tunes ready. Also, sometimes like to shoot the shit with random people, love meeting new people on the lift.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

be a douche to skiers and sing some streetlight manifesto :thumbsup:


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I like riding the lifts near park. Good when people do tricks, good when people eat shit!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

SPAZ said:


> be a douche to skiers and sing some streetlight manifesto :thumbsup:


Be douche to snowboarders and sing beast of burden (stones).


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

I just look for all the girls and then when I "accidently" cut them off and they fall I go help them up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

avenged1985 said:


> or light up a jay


Yup bast way


snowcruizer713 said:


> blunts are best, lighter keeps goin out with a piece,and zig zags sucks


you only say blunts cause ya so gangsta and dont know how to roll a J


kri$han said:


> - Look for kickers (then turn around so I can memorize what the line leading up to said kicker looks like)
> 
> - usually I got tunes on, so sometimes (if it's a sunny day), I close my eyes and zone out to the tunes for a bit, too


Yup look for spots is a must


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

lick the frost off the chairlift poles


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> Find attractive women on the hill that are struggling to learn, catch up, and go teach them


I almost did that the other night, but she was way too young.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

VanillaEps said:


> I almost did that the other night, but she was way too young.


Too young? Old enough to pee is old enough for me. haha. Just kidding.


----------



## Sphere (Oct 20, 2009)

PeterG said:


> Too young? Old enough to pee is old enough for me. haha. Just kidding.


hey man, if theres grass on the field, play ball


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

by myself:
- I listen to beats and watch everyone..specially if scott vine, c.bradshaw or someone legit is on the mountain that day
- Watch "this video sucks" maybe some chappelle show and planning on throwing some youtube tutorials on my ipod

with friends:
- talk about sunday in the park vids and which tricks we can try from them 
- brainstorm new tricks, especially switch
- talk about how whack most of the music on radio is...quoting them, and then ultimately having them stuck in our minds all day...secretly singing them to ourselves
- and play these games: "if nobody found out..." and "where would you bust?" oh and "_____ or ______"


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Take a flashlight, and make shadow puppets on the hill when it gets dark.
Push friend into the net at top of lift.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

I pissed off my gf the last 3 weekends while on the lifts for whistling the "Inspector Gadjet" theme song. I think this weekend im going to try to get her to give me some lift head.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

SchultzLS2 said:


> hahaha I'll pay you if you can come to the midwest and fall asleep on the 25 second ride up. That would be hilarious.


Not to thread jack, but schultz, where do you go around chicago? I live in the south burbs. Ive been going to cascade, but want to check out Chestnut.


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

dualxhst said:


> I pissed off my gf the last 3 weekends while on the lifts for whistling the "Inspector Gadjet" theme song. I think this weekend im going to try to get her to give me some lift head.


Nice. but in your head say it like mike tyson


----------



## paintball_karl (Feb 9, 2008)

Sphere said:


> hey man, if theres grass on the field, play ball


if there's not, do i play in the mud? (not srs/ no pedo)


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

alone, adjust the ipod or talk to the dude next to me

with friends, sing, bet them they wont stick their tongue to the lift bar, 
talk to the 10 year old kids on the t-bar who think they're bros, 
try to throw empty cans of redbull and gatorade into the trashcans under the lifts and get yelled at.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

When i see some one struggling yell "don't beef it" which makes them look up and usually fall


----------



## bunnyhillpro (Feb 8, 2010)

I like to go on the magic carpet with all the kids who can't ski and show them up to make me look better.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

I will take out the flask if its that kinda day. I talk to people sometimes, but lately I have been accidently getting on the lift with my professors which gets weird. Sometimes I sing the song from Dawson's Creek too just to creep people out a bit


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

Look for my friends whom I left in the dust.


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

paintball_karl said:


> if there's not, do i play in the mud? (not srs/ no pedo)


Wow that's fucked up :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

i talk really loudly about the people who got on the lift behind me


----------



## Texas Exclusive (Feb 2, 2010)

bunnyhillpro said:


> I like to go on the magic carpet with all the kids who can't ski and show them up to make me look better.


:thumbsup::laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

AZred60 said:


> I will take out the flask if its that kinda day. I talk to people sometimes, but lately I have been accidently getting on the lift with my professors which gets weird. Sometimes I sing the song from Dawson's Creek too just to creep people out a bit


It creeps me out enough that you know the song, let alone hearing you sing it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Make snow balls and try to hit those damn squirrels under the lift that tease me!


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

Sing a blazing rendition of the hit pop song, "Bad Romance" by Lady Gaga and if the skiers/riders demand an encore I sing an unremarkable rendition of another hit pop song called, "Video Phone" with Lady Gaga and Beyonce where I sing both parts.

Ok so that was a dream chairlift game^

But usually I just chill and text some people. But if my friends are there we usually have a karaoke moment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

i usually just whistle at the cute chicks riding under me hahaha


----------



## Joshsilas (Feb 8, 2010)

coffeenirvana said:


> Really ponder all that life has given me and how I can give back to the world, all while being a better husband and father......ahem, now that the wife is gone........I usually mess around with the ipod, fart a few times and laugh because I am that juvenile, check out what I perceive is an attractive woman down below the lift and then start wondering, "Was that a Dude", "Shit I'm Gay Now".


That's freaking great!


----------



## ComicStix (Oct 9, 2009)

One question how do you spot an attractive women on the lifts? I mean like everyone else they have coats on and snow pants and goggles and hats/helmets on. How do you see there face enough to call them attractive?


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

I usually contemplate jumping off.. of course when I know I wouldn't kill myself. The worst is when youre 5 feet from getting off the lift and the damn thing stops!


----------



## logantheninja (Sep 20, 2009)

209Cali said:


> I usually contemplate jumping off.. of course when I know I wouldn't kill myself. The worst is when youre 5 feet from getting off the lift and the damn thing stops!



Haha ive done that before, it was a dare though so that makes it ok.
and it was into powder with a hill so i rode off like a bamf


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

fredericp64 said:


> lick the frost off the chairlift poles


mhmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Nomar B R S (Feb 10, 2010)

209Cali said:


> I usually contemplate jumping off.. of course when I know I wouldn't kill myself. The worst is when youre 5 feet from getting off the lift and the damn thing stops!



Lmao, last week i went with my friends and i was the first one on, and since there was five of us on a double chair i rode by myself. So the thing stops right as my chair is directly on top of the unload ramp, and i get off and laugh at my friends who were stuck there for another 5 minutes :laugh:


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I normally just change the song on my i-pod, watch people in the park, decide what my next line is going to be like, and yell random stuff at people haha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Attempt to strap in my other binding even with my rediculously wide stance. Had a mate who tried push ups on the lift. If your on a poma lift try and grab either the nose or the tail try switching your front foot or try and take out your front binding and sit down


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

practice playing my konch


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

by myself, crank up the decibels and tune out / day dream
with friends, talk shit, or as above
always, laugh at people who crash even though i do it all too often


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

Listen to music and zone out, or catch a quick nap, if your the only one on a quad, you can actually lay completely down on the chair, it's pretty comfy but sucks if you don't wake up before you top. Of course, you can always just laugh as people fall, and pretend like you wouldn't have done the same.


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

masterbate...


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Snowman26 said:


> masterbate...


Damn that must be cold


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

cum freezes mid air


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Usually listen to music, laugh if someone takes a spill. I've tried strapping in my binding..never get close.


----------



## hayden907 (Apr 14, 2010)

AlexS said:


> Usually listen to music, laugh if someone takes a spill. I've tried strapping in my binding..never get close.


I do this all the time, the trick is you have to be the only person on that chair and you turn sideways so your legs are on the chair seat, you prop the tail end of the board up on the back of the seat, then it's a piece of cake. Hope that helps.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Snowman26 said:


> cum freezes mid air


Hahaha, Thanks for letting me know that. That just gave me a good laugh


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

hayden907 said:


> I do this all the time, the trick is you have to be the only person on that chair and you turn sideways so your legs are on the chair seat, you prop the tail end of the board up on the back of the seat, then it's a piece of cake. Hope that helps.


Oh tight, i'll have to try it out next time i go. thanks


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

Technine Icon said:


> Hahaha, Thanks for letting me know that. That just gave me a good laugh


no problem:thumbsup:


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

hayden907 said:


> I do this all the time, the trick is you have to be the only person on that chair and you turn sideways so your legs are on the chair seat, you prop the tail end of the board up on the back of the seat, then it's a piece of cake. Hope that helps.


No wonder the seats get ripped up..


----------



## Shredder13 (May 11, 2010)

When I'm riding the chair with my friend, we play a game called psych at the mid station....Where we stand up and act like we're getting off there but sit back down on the chair at the last second! It totally screws up anyone we're riding with. They usually end up getting off the chair there! It's pretty funny!


----------



## Snowman26 (Mar 17, 2010)

dude i did this and one of my friends tried getting back on and got dragged under the chair... it was hilarious but at the same time i felt bad cuz i think he got a little scrapped up. he was a good sport and laughed it off tho.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's my chairlift shenanigans:

I get on a lift. Think of a game to play. Then get off before I can play the chairlift game that I thought of.

Damn Michigan bunny hill of a resorts.


----------



## Shredder13 (May 11, 2010)

Another good game to play with strangers(or friends that don't know this one) on the chair is safety bar chicken....Hold the bar down as long as possible while you should be unloading and watch em freak out. Then pop it up at the last second and jump off. This one's a personal favorite!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Shredder13 said:


> Another good game to play with strangers(or friends that don't know this one) on the chair is safety bar chicken....Hold the bar down as long as possible while you should be unloading and watch em freak out. Then pop it up at the last second and jump off. This one's a personal favorite!


Haha I do that every time i ride with someone that i know doesn't ride often.


----------



## bigJ (Jul 20, 2010)

marko polo is a good one if the ppl on the ground play along too


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

God I hate the safety bars, especially when they have the ski holders that DO NOT work with snowboards and end up making you hold your snowboard in some uncomfortable position the whole damn ride.

And chair strapping is pretty legit, but you do have to be careful to be gentle and not kill the chair out of common decency. Sometimes the lifies will get mad at you for it, if it's busy though they usually don't have time to pay attention.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

there are lot of mobile phone site but i like to visit such like the mobile phone site which is one of the best so i like to visit and get the advantage for choosing the choices mobile like Nokia 6303i Classic which is liked by me.


----------



## BoardTheEast (Aug 5, 2010)

Me and my friends like to play chicken. You see who can get off the lift last. Leads to some funny spills and pissed off lift crews. Quite funny actually.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

*snake board*

in chairlift games I simply just take the spliff outta my mouth and win. This is a tip for all you gamers out there: La vida no vale nada: OAKOAK Blog Archive SECRET SNAKE


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

BOWWOW said:


> in chairlift games I simply just take the spliff outta my mouth and win. This is a tip for all you gamers out there: La vida no vale nada: OAKOAK Blog Archive SECRET SNAKE


annnnnnnnd....fail.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

BoardTheEast said:


> Me and my friends like to play chicken. You see who can get off the lift last. Leads to some funny spills and pissed off lift crews. Quite funny actually.


Hahaha nice!!


----------



## HornyPossum (Aug 23, 2010)

I usually just talk to my friends or who I am with. I try to get a bunch of snow on my board, then on the way up hit a bit off when someone I know or anyone really goes under the lift, and try to hit them with snow. Once I hit my friend in the face and he screwed up real bad.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

smoke a bowl, chug the remainder of my alcoholic beverage, huck snowballs at gapers. yell obscenities at good looking women, talk shit to gapers, put together a playlist on the ipod. any combo of those pretty much


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

I play shoot the gaper, Spot a gaper. Aim and fire, if he falls, cheers all around you have good aim!. If not then re-aim or find another target/gaper.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Crayon said:


> you only say blunts cause ya so gangsta and dont know how to roll a J


can't say that i have rode while in the clouds before, but i'm interested. i have heard of people getting hurt doing it though. how is it?


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

SPAZ said:


> can't say that i have rode while in the clouds before, but i'm interested. i have heard of people getting hurt doing it though. how is it?


awesome. being high helps me concentrate on what im doing and makes everything fun... i've only been hurting while riding and drinking


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Yea, there is definitely a big difference, for example between someone who is high and someone who is drunk while operating a vehicle. The drunk person loses perception, motor-skills, reflexes while a stoned person just gets paranoid and tries to get home as fast as he can 10 miles under the speed limit with his bag of Dorritos :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Yea, there is definitely a big difference, for example between someone who is high and someone who is drunk while operating a vehicle. The drunk person loses perception, motor-skills, reflexes while a stoned person just gets paranoid and tries to get home as fast as he can 10 miles under the speed limit with his bag of Dorritos :laugh:


LMAO. i just love how true that statement is.


----------



## unrachel (Jul 24, 2010)

ComicStix said:


> One question how do you spot an attractive women on the lifts? I mean like everyone else they have coats on and snow pants and goggles and hats/helmets on. How do you see there face enough to call them attractive?


if she's snowboarding, she's automatically hot.

duh.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

unrachel said:


> if she's snowboarding, she's automatically hot.
> 
> duh.


True that.

Any chick who would rather go snowboarding then go shopping at the mall wins in my book.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

When I'm on the lift I normally just strap in my other binding by putting down the safety bar and putting my board on those bars for skiers to rest their skis on, then i just bend down over the bar and strap it on. And if I'm by myself I just swing my board up onto the chair to strap it in. Most of the time though the lifties don't make me take my other foot out though cause one of thems my cousin haha. Also sometimes I'll throw snowballs at people but I don't anymore cause one time I hit a guy and he got really mad and had ski patrol come talk to me haha.


----------



## sl33stak (Oct 30, 2010)

In order...

Lock in back foot
Start scoping lines
Put on some Beastie Boys

Almost every run I do it in that order. Unless I am lucky enough to be at the Bird and riding the tram.


----------



## PeterG (Jan 20, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Yea, there is definitely a big difference, for example between someone who is high and someone who is drunk while operating a vehicle. The drunk person loses perception, motor-skills, reflexes while a stoned person just gets paranoid and tries to get home as fast as he can 10 miles under the speed limit with his bag of Dorritos :laugh:


It's almost scary how true that is. Although a lot has to do with how many times they have done it.


----------



## iSHRED9.0 (Nov 4, 2010)

if you have 2 friends with you, so its you 3 and the single gets on, talk about how you had a gang bang the night before and be disgustingly graphic, then when your bout to get off, ask what hes doin later.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ Hahahaha this one made me laugh. lol so great.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Usually in this order...

1. Light up a smoke.
2. Take out the flask and tug on that a few times.
3. Scope out the snow bunnys.
4. Laugh at the guys that biff it hard all the while thinking to myself "I hope I don't look that stupid when I biff". 
5. Look for kickers (then turn around so I can memorize what the line leading up to said kicker looks like) all while doing the first four. 

And lastly, just for good measure, drop my gloves off the chair so I have to spend the next hour searching for them just to find out that some punk ran off with them. Problem solved though. I now have gloves with lanyards. It may be gay but at least I wont have to go buy anymore gloves at ski resort prices.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

Try to spit in the trash cans. Maybe take a shit off the chairlift (personal fantasy)


----------



## OneManSteezKr3w (Oct 8, 2010)

Beatlesfan888 said:


> Try to spit in the trash cans. Maybe take a shit off the chairlift (personal fantasy)


tried the shit part before, didnt work too good, i had a giant peace of shit get stuck in between the boards on the lift and when getting off the lift, the lifty saw it and stopped the lift. he ended up taking me to the lodge and i had to have a huge talk with the staff about safety and how its a family resort...yeah it wasnt a good day


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

thats worst case scenario right there


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

OneManSteezKr3w said:


> tried the shit part before, didnt work too good, i had a giant peace of shit get stuck in between the boards on the lift and when getting off the lift, the lifty saw it and stopped the lift. he ended up taking me to the lodge and i had to have a huge talk with the staff about safety and how its a family resort...yeah it wasnt a good day


 in the words of jenny from forrest gump "Are you stupid or somethin?"


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

iSHRED9.0 said:


> if you have 2 friends with you, so its you 3 and the single gets on, talk about how you had a gang bang the night before and be disgustingly graphic, then when your bout to get off, ask what hes doin later.


^^ that is how I usually spend my time. Speak in a loud and clear voice to your buddy how hot the gang bang was last night and that you hope no one got crabs this time. Last year I asked one of my chick friends I was boarding with how the surgery went and if she was getting used to having a penis. The 50 year old women on the lift was mortified.

Another one of my personal favorite is put arms up and lock your fingers behind your head and have one of your buddies bob their head like they're giving you a blow job. You get some funny looks. I don't know why but I love being an ass at the hill


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well my list of on lift shenanigans includes many of these activities plus many more. I am a how should I put this.....a person that has slightly higher than average speaking volume. So sometimes i like to pretend I'm a Spanish soccer announcer and scream GOOOOOOAAAAALLLLLL!!!!!! I succeeded in making a little girl just stare at me and cover her ears at Jay Peak once that way. Also another fun game is elf tree wizard it's like rock paper scissors but way better and the explanation of how it works along with the motions for each thing make whoever is a stranger on this lift is generally slightly uncomfortable.... always a good time. Also harassing the imported lifties is always fun to; for instance last year there was a guy named Gustavo that had no idea why I was screaming Goose at him and making countless Top Gun references cause he was from some other country. Oh so much laughter on those rides up.


----------



## TheJMay (Nov 28, 2010)

I plan how I am going to do a sweet butter off the lift, but fail every time.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Play with the tunes, drink some mt juce (cap'n mo!) from my flask, then some water to hydrate, put in a fresh dip (yes it is nasty but its how I quit smoking, now I gotta figure out how to quit dipping.. Ef) Then I attempt to strap in my right foot, most of the time I can get it but on smaller lifts it is hard especially when I have a 166 and no easy back door flows or anything just Burton missions. Still have not got yelled at for this, at least not that I could hear anyhow, my tunes are kept at a comfortable ear bleeding level. Then watch people fail or win, and think about how much I love this sport


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> I am a how should I put this.....a person that has slightly higher than average speaking volume.


Really? :dunno:


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mysticfalcon said:


> Really? :dunno:


I think he is lying. I only hung out with him for a week but he barely had anything to say and, when he did, it was at a whisper


----------



## crankymule24 (Nov 30, 2010)

sing "stuck in the middle with you" if ur on a quad with four randos they tend to get pretty uncomfortable....good times


----------



## johntoyhurry (Dec 7, 2010)

Chairlift Mayhem is the chairlift game. For play this game use your mouse to soporific down the speeding chairlift as it makes phone with the skier. The chairlift game is test your skill see how many chairs you can bump. This is very interesting game.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

^ wha?


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

shifty00 said:


> ^ wha?


Same reaction here.


----------



## OneManSteezKr3w (Oct 8, 2010)

Chairlift Mayhem - Online Game - Play Free - Embed/Add to your Homepage.


----------



## HornyPossum (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't play that game, I always either go to fast or obliterate the skier.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well my high score is 5. That game is pretty retarded. Maybe my brother who works as a lifty would be better at it


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

fuckin 9 baby


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

OneManSteezKr3w said:


> Chairlift Mayhem - Online Game - Play Free - Embed/Add to your Homepage.


27. Its starts going stupid fast and that game is seriously stupid.


----------



## seanboobs (Dec 2, 2010)

Me and my friends take hot tamales and toss them in the snow, then race to them when we're off! Pretty fun game, i'd recommend it to all those who are immature like I am haha


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

during the spring drop snowballs on people.
mess with my music, get my gloves and shit more comftorable
when its the end of the day and everyone is almost gone i sleep on the lift. I let my board dangle put my other foot on the lift and my head on seat, this only works with a 4 seater.
at whiteface: do whatever possible to keep out of the wind.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

VanillaEps said:


> I almost did that the other night, but she was way too young.


10 and over, bend her over


----------



## caribou (May 10, 2011)

let's see, in chronological order:

-try to make sure I don't get clocked by the over-zealous saftey bar droppers
-take off the gloves, take off the helmet, open the jacket and vent, watching the steam rise
-fiddle with the tunes
-take a swig of genepi or whiskey (sometimes a mix of both) from the flask
-watch the crazy polskis and other eastern europeans who frequent our resort bomb the black runs at mach 3 with ski's that look like they should be in a museum
-check out the features all around me, sight the next line or lines that may be possible on the next pow day
-turn around to check out the valley bellow, watch the skies to see whats goin on with the weather
-zip up the jacket toss on the helmet and synch up the gloves
-strap in near the top so I can hop off and get ridden and not have to sit on my butt


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Not really a chairlift game but at the top of the park me and my bros take turns yelling out "Newschoolers dot com" when we go past skiers dressed up as Methodman, whoever gets the most funny looks wins


----------



## Whistlin' Kid (May 19, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Usually listen to music, laugh if someone takes a spill. I've tried strapping in my binding..never get close.


love my Flows for that :thumbsup:


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

put the toe strap in the first notch, wiggle your foot in, and then tighten it up.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

throwing molotov cocktails at ski patrol


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

smoke a cig,watch people fall, strap-in, contemplate the mysteries of the universe, watch people fall


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

I threw firecrackers off a lift one day  that was fun but other than that, talk, or watch the video clips from the last run.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

shake out the cob webs from wrecking, as this old man tries to keep up with his teenage boys.....


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

So it appears that 80% of the people on here are raging alcoholics. I swear every other person says they have a flask with them, i have never been on the chairlift with somone and they pulled out a flask. Alot of times a beer from the bar and its their first ride up after lunch, but a stash of hard A lol? Is snowboarding really that boring that you drink on the lift...well mabye on the ice coast:cheeky4:

Usually on the lift we decide what run/side of the mountain we r going to next, or if i can see the run we r doing i like to scout a line and see some natural features to try and hit. After thats done we usually yell and talk and general BS. If we see somone fall we yell at them "you dropped your pocket!" then they start looking for it, and soon realize just what we said. Then they look back at us in that confused/angry face and we laugh even harder.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> So it appears that 80% of the people on here are raging alcoholics. I swear every other person says they have a flask with them, i have never been on the chairlift with somone and they pulled out a flask. Alot of times a beer from the bar and its their first ride up after lunch, but a stash of hard A lol? Is snowboarding really that boring that you drink on the lift...well mabye on the *ice coast*:cheeky4:


Fuck you...


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

etschmall said:


> Fuck you...


I'd get used to it. :laugh: At least you guys have mountains though, look at the bright side.


----------



## JayMess686 (Jul 14, 2011)

Drink a beer 
laugh at the gapers 
chat with random people
play with the gopro


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> I'd get used to it. :laugh: At least you guys have mountains though, look at the bright side.


Big mountains? What the fuck you smokin?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

etschmall said:


> Big mountains? What the fuck you smokin?


pretty sure he didnt say big, just mountains


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> pretty sure he didnt say big, just mountains


weird... I could have swore there was a "big" there... :dunno:

but ok then, nevermind


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> So it appears that 80% of the people on here are raging alcoholics. I swear every other person says they have a flask with them, i have never been on the chairlift with somone and they pulled out a flask.


My friend use to carry at least two flasks and a couple of cigars with him. One time he drank way to much and had a bad crash and ended up pissing his pants.

The base lift here has trivia questions with the answer at the top so we try to figure out what the answer is most of the time on the lift.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

DaToast said:


> The base lift here has trivia questions with the answer at the top so we try to figure out what the answer is most of the time on the lift.


that's actually kinda cool.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

etschmall said:


> weird... I could have swore there was a "big" there... :dunno:
> 
> but ok then, nevermind


Even though I didn't use the term "big", if we're comparing them to what I have access to, then yes they're big. 

To clarify, I live in the Midwest. Haha


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

Zak said:


> that's actually kinda cool.



Yeah, that's pretty awesome



Snowfox said:


> Even though I didn't use the term "big", if we're comparing them to what I have access to, then yes they're big.
> 
> To clarify, I live in the Midwest. Haha


Oh, haha, I guess it would be then.


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

etschmall said:


> Yeah, that's pretty awesome


They do a good job of changing the questions out regularly but it is funny watching some people get in fights on the chair lift over the right answer.


----------



## etschmall (Nov 7, 2010)

DaToast said:


> They do a good job of changing the questions out regularly but it is funny watching some people get in fights on the chair lift over the right answer.


Haha, thats funny.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Listen to music, sleep or eat. I usually pack some Cliff Bars and beef jerkey so I don't have to stop and take time to eat.


----------



## OneManSteezKr3w (Oct 8, 2010)

caribou said:


> -watch the crazy polskis and other eastern europeans who frequent our resort bomb the black runs at mach



those people tell the best stories on the lifts


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

if you have friend just get up to hold your board. WHen i riding with someone, we never come off the lift with one foot in.


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Where do I begin... slide down so your holding onto the chair with your legs dangling, kick eachother with the bar down, grab a giant lemonade bottle and every time somebody sits under you, you yell "Make it rain!" and shake it all over them, scream "MOMMY! I'M ON THE LIFT!" when theres only 1 girl and like 80 guys around, be obnoxious to bad people, just about anything really. My friends and I were thinking of making videos on youtube called "Chair Lift Adventures"... we do stupid shit.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Kick snow off my board onto gapers passing under me tearing up the features in the park.
Yell "meet me at the bottom" to my friends.
Play with the I-Pod to watch snowboarding videos (mainly Sunday In The Park or the latest Game of In Your Face)
Strap in my back foot.
Watch the regular park rats throw down and wish I could do that.
Scoot douches to avoid.
Make weird noises which sometimes results in other people making them back until the entire lift sounds like a pack of howling monkeys.
Sit there wishing we had powder to ride instead of ice.
Stair at the 65-70 foot kicker in our park and wish I could do more than straight air it.
Wish I had a new Park Board.
Think about jumping off the lift.
If I am on one of the quads for a trail run try to strike up conversation.


----------



## SnowboardEve (Feb 19, 2012)

Enjoy the scenery
Contemplate life
Watch everyone who's better than me and get depressed
If my friends are in the chair ahead we'll take snow from our snowboard and have a snowball fight. Sometimes we also have random awkward conversations that we yell to each other and people just stare at us.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

CandyMan100 said:


> what do you guys do on the chairlifts?


Pack a bowl for the first stop on the way down.

Tell any strangers on the lift how much of a gaper my buddy is.

Offend/Amuse tourons to my own ultimate amusement.

Listen to rat-tail guy tell me about the "spot" on the radar that may turn epic in an hour or two, or the latest cloud seeding theories.

Or the always awesome "I work for Vail resorts ....[insert insider cool guy knowledge]" at which point I generally check my phone and helmet volume to make sure my tracks are on point and loud.


----------



## Mattfondren (Apr 2, 2012)

scope out my next victim of the spray


----------



## Volt (Mar 7, 2012)

Deviant said:


> Find attractive women on the hill that are struggling to learn, catch up, and go teach them


This. Yes!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I find people that are unsuspecting and tell them my life story!!! It's amazing how much you can tell somebody in 5 minutes...


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

This thread makes me chuckle 
On the lift I do so many things if I'm alone or with mates I'll put on a song out loud.
But something I often try to do is like look for people who got a similar style to me.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I like to do commentary if I have my video camera.
https://vimeo.com/24259994

TT


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I like to tell people that I just got outta prison. When they ask what for? I tell em I threw a dude off the chairlift for hitting me with that stupid bar....


----------



## ShadowCloud04 (Sep 6, 2012)

I usually watch in jealousy at how much better everyone else is intil that flicker of hope occurs when I see someone eat it hard on the simplest of things.


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

i dare my friend to jump off the lift and he always does


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

RightCoastShred said:


> i dare my friend to jump off the lift and he always does


In the middle of going up? How far up the lift are you when he does it haha


----------



## RightCoastShred (Aug 26, 2012)

BoBBYdaBo$$ said:


> In the middle of going up? How far up the lift are you when he does it haha


he usually jumps on those slow double that are 10 feet off the ground


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

RightCoastShred said:


> i dare my friend to jump off the lift and he always does


reminds me of this one time I watched this guy lose his board from his binding mid lift ride. He begs these guys to stop the board for him...of course they just flip him off and keep going, so he jumps at a relatively close bump. Just so happens a worker is on the chair behind him. She gets pissed that he jumped, so she slaps him in the back of the head with her board. Guy Loses Board. Has to jump. then gets hit in the head. awesome day


----------



## Truckguy05 (Oct 16, 2012)

I usually check to see how much vodka/mixer is left in my camelbak
Light up a cig and chug or shotgun a beer or water depending on time of day
attempt to strap in. 50/50 chance i get it haha
change music on my iphone
scope out chicks
if i'm with friends we usually yell at people or discuss the previous run talk about where we want to go the next run or if we saw a natual kicker or a decent looking tree run to try next


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Stress over the reality that we're approaching the top and i'm going to wipe everyone out when I try to unload with one foot strapped in.

And unique to everything I've read thus far, I like to praise and encourage skiers and riders below, giving them props whether they're killing it or not!


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I like to throw shnowballs, but only at those groups of people who think it's good to stop and sit in the middle of the run to talk while in the way of others, and especially if they're SKIERS!
Here's how to do it without the lift operator seeing you have a shnowball:
1. Get in the lift line. (Or do the follwing steps before entering the line.)
2. Make a shnowball if you're further back in the line (out of the operator's sight.)
3. Place your shnowball(s) in your binding and fold the highback down over the top to conceal it/them while you get on the lift.
4. Enjoy. (BUT DO NOT THROW AT OTHER SNOWBOARDERS!* The cool thing about this is that skiers don't have bindings like us, so they simply cannot have their shnowballs on the lift...therefore, we have gained yet ANOTHER advantage over them! We must have a feast to celebrate this victory!)
*Unless they are doing the annoying group-sit thing as mentioned above.

Or you could just do it the common way, by using the snow on your board to make shnowballs while on the lift. But by doing that you're not guaranteed to get the perfect shnowball, of course.


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> I like to throw shnowballs, but only at those groups of people who think it's good to stop and sit in the middle of the run to talk while in the way of others, and especially if they're SKIERS!
> Here's how to do it without the lift operator seeing you have a shnowball:
> 1. Get in the lift line. (Or do the follwing steps before entering the line.)
> 2. Make a shnowball if you're further back in the line (out of the operator's sight.)
> ...


Boss...next time i go out I'm going to use this


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

bunnyhillpro said:


> I like to go on the magic carpet with all the kids who can't ski and show them up to make me look better.


lol me and my friend do this as our "warmup run"


----------



## aloutris (Dec 20, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> I like to throw shnowballs, but only at those groups of people who think it's good to stop and sit in the middle of the run to talk while in the way of others, and especially if they're SKIERS!
> Here's how to do it without the lift operator seeing you have a shnowball:
> 1. Get in the lift line. (Or do the follwing steps before entering the line.)
> 2. Make a shnowball if you're further back in the line (out of the operator's sight.)
> ...


LOL. THIS.
Whenever I'm with a tiny person I tell them ridiculous stories that make no sense at all and insist that I'm telling the truth (unless his or her parent is there xD)
For some reason I've never dropped snowballs, but I've shaken snow off of my board. Never again.
I've only seen someone jump once and it was some guy whose friend bet him $5 and both of them were sitting next to me.
He jumped but never got the money :/


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> I like to throw shnowballs, but only at those groups of people who think it's good to stop and sit in the middle of the run to talk while in the way of others, and especially if they're SKIERS!
> Here's how to do it without the lift operator seeing you have a shnowball:
> 1. Get in the lift line. (Or do the follwing steps before entering the line.)
> 2. Make a shnowball if you're further back in the line (out of the operator's sight.)
> ...


Sounds like a bunch of stuck up lifties! When I was a lifty I use to have a stack of snowballs beside me to hand out to people and tell them to throw at the lifty at the top.. good times!


----------



## Honey Badger (Nov 9, 2012)

Trick other people with accents from around the world and watch them look mystified.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Honey Badger said:


> Trick other people with accents from around the world and watch them look mystified.


That's always funny! Me and my friends sometimes do that and people on the hill usually stop and give us the "wtf?" look. One time when we did it, ski patrol was on the lift behind us and gave us a look as if they were pissed and were coming after us. We then started trying to speak Spanish in hopes that they wouldn't try to confront us because they couldn't understand us.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Gdog42 said:


> That's always funny! Me and my friends sometimes do that and people on the hill usually stop and give us the "wtf?" look. One time when we did it, ski patrol was on the lift behind us and gave us a look as if they were pissed and were coming after us. We then started trying to speak Spanish in hopes that they wouldn't try to confront us because they couldn't understand us.


haha thats pretty funny, talking in different accents would confuse some gullible people. 

So has anyone gotten played themselves by these tricks and snowboard games? Anyone have these ideas turned on them by other people?


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> haha thats pretty funny, talking in different accents would confuse some gullible people.
> 
> So has anyone gotten played themselves by these tricks and snowboard games? Anyone have these ideas turned on them by other people?


Well... I was once going down a steep hill by myself for the last run when some asshole lobbed a snowball that hit me right in the head! I was wearing my helmet though, as I usually do, so I didn't feel it much and just flipped him off. He didn't care, neither did I.
I was pissed at first but then I thought, yeah, I kind of did deserve it after doing almost the same thing to people while on the lift. So I just accepted it. What goes around really does come around.

At least when I did it I had the courtesy to only throw them at those people sitting in large groups to socialize right in the middle of the runs. It's also fun to spray them- whether it be powder or slush!:laugh:
Make sure you're with a group of your own though if you do that, and that everyone's cool and just joking around. Also, only do it once to each group. That's how to avoid getting you ass chased by a mob...or worse:
A tourist skier dad with a noticeably large group of kids.

Here's a video that shows what I mean, although in my opinion the snowboarders in this are also being idiots:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjuRY4ftCoE

And here's a really funny one. It's unrelated, but I just included it for the heck of it because it's so damn funny:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmu_mcQcLCw


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Yell 'Pizza,' and 'French Fry' at random skiers. 
Change my music/watch a short snowboard edit.
Talk to my buddy if they are with me.
Get the snow off my board.
The occasional 'extra' fun if my girlfriend is snowboarding with me.
Yell at the people smoking to puff puff pass.
Try to sleep. 
Think about my next run.
Play 'snipers' if it's on a quad with a few buddies.


----------



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

I tell the guy at the top that the guy at the bottom was talking trash about him.



CheoSamad said:


> Yell 'Pizza,' and 'French Fry' at random skiers.


Awesome.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> Here's a video that shows what I mean, although in my opinion the snowboarders in this are also being idiots:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjuRY4ftCoE


Hhahahahaha:laugh:


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I like to smoke a bunch of pot out of a variety of contraband and see how uncomfortable I can make him/her


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

tylerkat89 said:


> I like to smoke a bunch of pot out of a variety of contraband and see how uncomfortable I can make him/her


Nice, I ask if they smoke pot. Usually they say no, but say "I don't mind if you do" to which I respond "oh, I wasn't asking for permission, I'll smoke it if I want too, I do what I want. I was just seein' if you wanted any?"

Which usually gets a laugh, whether they do or don't.

TT


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Shout at rooks lol


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

My favorite game is smoke the joint or bowl.
Sip the fireball is another fun time. 
Also looking at my lines is always a good time for some reason.
I dont really try to rock the chairs, but if it happens to start bouncing I like to help it bounce to freak out the tourists.


----------



## Honey Badger (Nov 9, 2012)

Throw ice balls. Not at people, I'm not an ass. I throw them onto the opposing chairs coming back down. If it stays you get a point. 

Or...

If I'm with a group of my friends, act normal as you are 1 or 2 chairs away from getting your chair, then proceed to "Sprint-hop" past everybody to ride up with the most creepy, old ski patrol guys (or ski moms) you can find and talk about controversial topics.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I usually act like I'm plastered if I'm on the lift with a buddy. There might be a decent chance that I am buzzed. If I'm with a friend we really play it up. One time this girl got all upset yelling at us that it's no fun to ski with drunk people. Never mind the fact that she wouldn't have ever known if we hadn't made a joke.

One time this dude kept saying there was going to be a blowback on the lift I was on (it kept pausing and bouncing up and down this was in Winter Park), and it freaked me the fuck out. I can't tell if he was trolling me or being honest. Either way, if you want to fuck with newbies it would probably be a good idea.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

NoOtherOptions said:


> I usually act like I'm plastered if I'm on the lift with a buddy. There might be a decent chance that I am buzzed. If I'm with a friend we really play it up. One time this girl got all upset yelling at us that it's no fun to ski with drunk people. Never mind the fact that she wouldn't have ever known if we hadn't made a joke.


*those* guys eh...? It's fun to be obnoxious but I hate those asshole boarders that have to make a scene with what they're drinking and party plans are for the night, slappin their boards in the lift line...get's old


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> slappin their boards in the lift line...get's old


I see people doing that all the time just to try to look badass somehow. There's usually no snow on their boards when they do.:icon_scratch:
I could understand if there actually was snow on the board, but if I get snow on mine I just give it a little shake and it's gone.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I like to do commentary if I have my video camera.
> https://vimeo.com/24259994
> 
> TT


Jealous of that empty ass hill.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

sabatoa said:


> Jealous of that empty ass hill.


I find it scary that people on the lift could be watching me like that.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> I find it scary that people on the lift could be watching me like that.


I like to throw snowballs at people goin up the lift to the bunny hill haha


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> I like to throw snowballs at people goin up the lift to the bunny hill haha


:thumbsup: Easy targets.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> :thumbsup: Easy targets.


Last time I got a family of 4 on the quad chair to wave at me before I toasted them :thumbsup:


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Get on and snuggle into your spot, then pretend to fall asleep, perhaps even playing it up with a little snoring. See if anyone wakes you up as you approach the unload. If you're not itchin' too hard for your next run, it could be funny to just stay on as it goes around. All the people who rode with you would see you still sleeping, riding the lift back down.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

dopamean said:


> Get on and snuggle into your spot, then pretend to fall asleep, perhaps even playing it up with a little snoring. See if anyone wakes you up as you approach the unload. If you're not itchin' too hard for your next run, it could be funny to just stay on as it goes around. All the people who rode with you would see you still sleeping, riding the lift back down.


They usually have a bar linked to an off switch at the end of where the lift goes around at the top, which is hit by anyone's legs if they get stuck on it. 
My brother did that once and it was great because I had just got off the lift and it was crowded, so everyone had gone down and the lift had stopped. So we had the entire run to ourselves without anyone else in the way!:laugh:

If it's ever crowded, just pretend you or one of your friends is new to snowboarding and have them stay on the lift at the exit ramp. That is, if it does have a stop bar.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

tylerkat89 said:


> *those* guys eh...? It's fun to be obnoxious but I hate those asshole boarders that have to make a scene with what they're drinking and party plans are for the night, slappin their boards in the lift line...get's old


I don't do it 90% of the time. Just if I can sense that someone's a little uptight. No reason to be uptight. I'd never risk someone else's safety.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh!, I'm so excited for my new chairlift pass time.

It's gonna be sooooo awesome, I might even video tape my first show for you guys?

K, ready to fuckin' laugh your ass off.

I just bought a blues harp, otherwise known as a harmonica.
& with no experience, I can already tell, this is gonna be without a doubt,
THE BEST CHAIRLIFT GAME EVER!
When was the last time you heard a Canadian goose, getting brutally raped?

Well the lucky people of Cypress are gonna get to the next time I go!!

I can't wait, it makes me  just thinkin' about it.

What should I start with?

"This is my favorite track, check it out."
or
"Ya, I've been playin' for years, got any requests?"
or
hit me with a better line, I don't care who posts it, as long as it's the best, I'm using it.

Seriously, I can't fuckin' wait:yahoo:

TT


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Oh!, I'm so excited for my new chairlift pass time.
> 
> It's gonna be sooooo awesome, I might even video tape my first show for you guys?
> 
> ...


??:dizzy:??


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Oh!, I'm so excited for my new chairlift pass time.
> 
> It's gonna be sooooo awesome, I might even video tape my first show for you guys?
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome! Can you get a friend to record a video?


----------



## Texan (Jan 6, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Oh!, I'm so excited for my new chairlift pass time.
> 
> It's gonna be sooooo awesome, I might even video tape my first show for you guys?
> 
> ...


Better yet, blow on it a bit, then lean over and tell them for a modest tip, you take requests!

Greatness! You have to get it on video and post. I'm laughing just thinking about it!


----------



## Texan (Jan 6, 2013)

Better yet, tell them what song you are going to play, and tell them to sing along!


----------



## HornyPossum (Aug 23, 2010)

bunnyhillpro said:


> I like to go on the magic carpet with all the kids who can't ski and show them up to make me look better.


Your name makes it so much better haha. anyway, this one day I came flying down this hill and there was some orange lining there to mark it was the T-Bar hill (I didn't notice that at the time) and I came flying down this hill and merged onto the T bar hill unknowingly. when I got to the bottom... well, the end since it was basically a flat hill anyway, this kids mom starting flipping shit on me because I shouldn't be on this hill if I wasn't learning and stuff, I was confused as hell. I didn't even realize it was the T-bar hill until I looked up and saw a bunch of little kids falling.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

HornyPossum said:


> Your name makes it so much better haha. anyway, this one day I came flying down this hill and there was some orange lining there to mark it was the T-Bar hill (I didn't notice that at the time) and I came flying down this hill and merged onto the T bar hill unknowingly. when I got to the bottom... well, the end since it was basically a flat hill anyway, this kids mom starting flipping shit on me because I shouldn't be on this hill if I wasn't learning and stuff, I was confused as hell. I didn't even realize it was the T-bar hill until I looked up and saw a bunch of little kids falling.


She was probably mad because there was a horny possum there, possibly with rabies, which appeared to be stalking her kids.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

shots, i fill me camelback with vodka most days, also i like to practice my turkey call.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

gmore10 said:


> my turkey call.


dok dok dok dok dok dok dok dok, ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nothing really. 

Look for my previous lines
Look for natural features I can hit
Watch new people fall, that's pretty entertaining. 
Listen to music and try to avoid talking to whoever rides up with me. Typically have to talk about stupid shit though. 
Take a shot of snapps and smoke a bowl if I feel like it! 


I kinda hate loud people who criticize everyone below and throw snowballs at strangers. :dunno:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

poutanen said:


> dok dok dok dok dok dok dok dok, ahhhhhhhhhh


its the west virginia mating call


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> Nothing really.
> 
> Look for my previous lines
> Look for natural features I can hit
> ...


we hate you. now pass that bowl and gimme a shot of some shnaps.:thumbsup:


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I normally light up a joint and watch skiers faces, lmao.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Hang off the lift, dangling, and scream like a little girl. Everyone gets really freaked out.  Pulling myself up can suck though....


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

If I see someone I know, I usually shout, "Hey! (Person)!" and then they look, and fall, and then I laugh.

If I'm alone, I just jam to whatever's going on in my IPod.

If I'm riding up with someone random, I let them start the conversation, I've met some cool people on the lifts.

If I'm riding up with buddies, we usually make stupid inside jokes, and shout "YARD SALE!" in barbershop quartet harmony when someone falls.


----------



## Mooernator (Feb 11, 2013)

pray to a deity that the lift cable doesn't snap and that I don't go falling down to my doom.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I like to yell "bingo" so all the people in the singles line think they get to come on the chair.

Or if some dude asks if I'm a single I say really loudly "No, ****"

Or if I see a guy I know I'll say "Hey (insert name) are you still going out with (insert other guys name) from (insert town name)"

Hey Dave are you still going out with that guy from Surrey?

I love that one. there is NO right answer


TT


----------



## Daveed (Aug 18, 2013)

going totally crazy to my music and watch the ppls faces i ride up with :yahoo:


----------



## MrIce (Aug 28, 2013)

Throwing snowballs at people, yelling like a monkey, singing the batman theme song creeps people out and pretending like u know everyone who passes below the chair.



timmytard said:


> Oh!, I'm so excited for my new chairlift pass time.
> 
> It's gonna be sooooo awesome, I might even video tape my first show for you guys?
> 
> ...


i'll be on Cypress waiting to hear that, we could make a chair band!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MrIce said:


> Throwing snowballs at people, yelling like a monkey, singing the batman theme song creeps people out and pretending like u know everyone who passes below the chair.
> 
> 
> 
> i'll be on Cypress waiting to hear that, we could make a chair band!


To be fair, the batman theme song only has 2 words: "batman" and "nah".


----------



## MrIce (Aug 28, 2013)

Donutz said:


> To be fair, the batman theme song only has 2 words: "batman" and "nah".


Doesn't mean you can't sing it and i never said anything about the lyrics anyway.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

If I'm in a gondola (does this count?) I usually pull down my ski mask and smile at everyone the whole way, keeping my goggles on. It gets people so nervous and uncomfortable. 

I especially like messing with families with annoying overprotective parents who despise snowboarding. Maybe my smile freaks them out, but they can't do anything about it. What are they going to say? This punk smiled at me all the way to the top?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

TheNorminator said:


> If I'm in a gondola (does this count?) I usually pull down my ski mask and smile at everyone the whole way, keeping my goggles on. It gets people so nervous and uncomfortable.
> 
> I especially like messing with families with annoying overprotective parents who despise snowboarding. Maybe my smile freaks them out, but they can't do anything about it. What are they going to say? This punk smiled at me all the way to the top?


Lol. That would be pretty funny. Especially if you're smile is really busted. Like those billy bob teeth you can buy.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

On the chairlift I typically try to stay warm, yell at anyone I see down below, check out sick lines I want to try, and generally bug my girlfriend.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I like to shout out at an occadional scorpion whenever I see a newbie face planting it just to give them the assurance that: yes indeed, I did watch you fall pathetically:thumbsup:


----------



## SmellyTuna (Oct 13, 2013)

Spend some time with Mr. Flask, Mess with ipod (usually has problems if too cold outside), If im fortunate enough to be with a few good buddies we usually have "games" we play with the other randoms on the lift. Give your mate a random word (like chisel) and the goal is for them to say the word as many times as possible. Or ask serious current issue questions (ex. political, religious ect.) mainly do stuff to mainly get a reaction out of people so we can laugh about it later. lol


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

TheNorminator said:


> If I'm in a gondola (does this count?) I usually pull down my ski mask and smile at everyone the whole way, keeping my goggles on. It gets people so nervous and uncomfortable.
> 
> I especially like messing with families with annoying overprotective parents who despise snowboarding. Maybe my smile freaks them out, but they can't do anything about it. What are they going to say? This punk smiled at me all the way to the top?


Hahaha! This had me laughing pretty damn good. I Hope you've got some pretty reflective lenses so they can't see your eyes.


----------



## afuciarelli49 (Oct 27, 2013)

i would love to laugh at people that eat shit, or fall...

but ive found everytime our group laughs at someone, our next run is a disaster. 

So we just kinda give each other that look when someone eats it. We wanna laugh, but we know it will b the end if that happens.


----------



## jet1144 (Nov 26, 2013)

I normally just chill out and look for new lines or gaps/ spots to shred. Talking to the people you are going up with can be cool too.


----------



## C4mtb (Nov 21, 2013)

i know its a dick move but i take the extra snow on top of my board and chuck it at people below especially if i know them. i rarely hit them but it provides ampule fun all the way up, if i have no snow or gain some morals then i just talk to the person next to me.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

Today we were yelling cat and dinosaur noises, which was epic to say the least!


----------



## C4mtb (Nov 21, 2013)

Deimus85 said:


> Today we were yelling cat and dinosaur noises, which was epic to say the least!




:bestpost:

i have to try that one.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

speaking of dinosaurs, wow this is a 3 years old thread


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

vknyvz said:


> speaking of dinosaurs, wow this is a 3 years old thread


Kind of like the kids I just dropped off at the pool. :blink:


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

I try to get people below to wave at me, then if they do I chuck a snowball at them


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

Mooernator said:


> pray to a deity that the lift cable doesn't snap and that I don't go falling down to my doom.


Fuck I hate on windy days when the lift stops and the chair bounces up and down a few feet. I remember my first time on a lift though, I was shitting bricks holding my girlfriends hands. Under the guise that my hands are cold....

That little slut decided to ski instead of snowboard and while I was eating snow the whole way down she skied the whole day only falling once.


----------



## KillinIT (Dec 16, 2013)

M-80's from the heavens always make for a good time....

:dizzy:






















JUST KIDDIN AROUND PEOPLE, DONT DO THIS :thumbsdown:

BecauseAVALANCHE


and jail.....


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

SnowMasterFlex said:


> That little slut decided to ski instead of snowboard and while I was eating snow the whole way down she skied the whole day only falling once.


Golden:thumbsup:



KillinIT said:


> JUST KIDDIN AROUND PEOPLE, DONT DO THIS :thumbsdown:
> 
> BecauseAVALANCHE
> 
> ...


Ya don't say?


----------



## ken35 (Mar 10, 2013)

One of the more popular "games" on the hill I frequent involves ladies tossing their bras into the tree closest to the lift. Never actually seen a toss though.

For my own personal ride. I usually chat with whoever is with me and check out the scenery.


----------



## KillinIT (Dec 16, 2013)

SnowOwl said:


> Golden:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya don't say?


Hehe, ya never know....

Plus, I may have known someone who knew someone that knew a couple guys that might have been somehow associated with some sort of something or other that had to do with a facilities on a mountain that might have cleared slopes in such a fashion....once...ok maybe twice:icon_scratch:

Maybe....


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

me and my buddy usually rough house on the lift trying to knock each other off since the drop isnt too extreme. We also look for the girls up on the hill. We got lucky last year and got paired with this hot british chick, funnest lift ride of my life... The only thing that sucked was she was two planker, and from halfway across the world...


----------



## V2Vz (Jan 5, 2014)

Admire the view, critique my last run and start mapping out what I want to do for my next run, watch what other routes fellow riders are taking, watch other riders riding styles.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

chat with the Canadians and drink deeply from the flasks they offer..and send then to our store

fix all my zippers and and goggles many times in an ocd fashion

trail sneeze


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

ken35 said:


> One of the more popular "games" on the hill I frequent involves ladies tossing their bras into the tree closest to the lift. Never actually seen a toss though.
> .


is that squaw valley in tahoe? ive seen that tree, never seen a toss either


----------



## V2Vz (Jan 5, 2014)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> is that squaw valley in tahoe? ive seen that tree, never seen a toss either


I saw something similar at Taos Ski Valley; there was a tree that had probably 100 bras on it as well as some mardi gras necklaces. Too bad us guys can't participate. Well, I suppose we could but that would be very, very awkward.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

ken35 said:


> One of the more popular "games" on the hill I frequent involves ladies tossing their bras into the tree closest to the lift. Never actually seen a toss though.
> 
> For my own personal ride. I usually chat with whoever is with me and check out the scenery.


Is this White Pass ?


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hope and pray all the way up that I don't get taken out getting off the lift from the people sitting beside me.


----------



## Justman1020 (Nov 21, 2011)

Chris said:


> Is this White Pass ?


I've seen a bra and bead tree at white pass, crystal mtn (both in wa)
And yesterday I saw one at Canaan valley in wv.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

Today I tried something new where I'd try to get the chair numbered 1 or the chair number I got off on. For the latter you have to be going pretty fast to catch the same chair.


----------



## ken35 (Mar 10, 2013)

tradnwaves4snow said:


> is that squaw valley in tahoe? ive seen that tree, never seen a toss either





Chris said:


> Is this White Pass ?


No guys. It's at Powder King in Northern BC. Awesome mountain by the way. Can't wait to go tomorrow.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

when a skier is flying down a groomer under the chair, I like to yell "HEY, YOU DROPPED SOMETHING", then watch them hit the brakes, checking their pockets


----------



## coreysloan (Dec 19, 2016)

tip orgys and swinging the lift up and down.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

As a patroller, 75% of my rides are with strangers, usually kids. 

I challenge them to make a Chewbacca noise. If they master that, I challenge them to make a dolphin noise. 99% fail.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I like to ride up the chair with strangers, you never know what opportunities might come up. Turning 50 last August and this being my 32nd year of boarding I've had some very interesting conversations and met some really cool people, which typically ends with them saying "we've never had a conversation with a boarder before" or "I guess you boarders aren't all the same" or "You're 50 and still board" etc. I also like to let people under the chair know when they're rippin it up (boarder or skier)

As far as games on the chair go, when a skier (and only skiers) is bombing a groomer I like to yell down at them that they dropped something, and then to watch them throw their ski's sideways to trys and stop, we bust up laughing every time. 

I know what you're thinking "this dude is 50 and plays stupid games like that", I am 50 but once I strap on that board I turn 15 all over again :grin:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton Bigsby said:


> I like to ride up the chair with strangers, you never know what opportunities might come up. Turning 50 last August and this being my 32nd year of boarding I've had some very interesting conversations and met some really cool people, which typically ends with them saying "we've never had a conversation with a boarder before" or "I guess you boarders aren't all the same" or "You're 50 and still board" etc. I also like to let people under the chair know when they're rippin it up (boarder or skier)
> 
> As far as games on the chair go, when a skier (and only skiers) is bombing a groomer I like to yell down at them that they dropped something, and then to watch them throw their ski's sideways to trys and stop, we bust up laughing every time.
> 
> I know what you're thinking "this dude is 50 and plays stupid games like that", I am 50 but once I strap on that board I turn 15 all over again :grin:



Ditto, I'm such I kid.
Most of the time I take by board off, & tuck it in the seat beside me.
if there's an empty seat I'll do it every time.

That's usually a conversation starter.
They either are scared, in shock.
Or they're amazed & think it's awesome.

Only one guy ever, has seen like "sweet I'm gonna do that" then done it beside me.

I gotta remember to stick my harmonica in the car.
Asking people if they want me to play their favorite song, then making horrible noises, is pretty good too.


TT


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

timmytard said:


> Ditto, I'm such I kid.
> Most of the time I take by board off, & tuck it in the seat beside me.
> if there's an empty seat I'll do it every time.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't the lifties or ski patrol be pretty upset with you for that?


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

dave785 said:


> Wouldn't the lifties or ski patrol be pretty upset with you for that?


Nah, just before you get off instead of "keep tips up," you start peddling your feet really fast until they hit the ramp. Yell yabba dabba do! Then you just run off the lift holding your board. Do it all the time.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

dave785 said:


> Wouldn't the lifties or ski patrol be pretty upset with you for that?


Yes, yes they do get upset.

I take it off when I'm a ways away from the chairlift.
Then put it back on as I come over the last crest.



One lifty a couple years ago would freak out every time.
So like 20 times a day, 4 or 5 days a week.

I just pretend I can't see or hear him.
And just like a baby, eventually, he stopped crying.

I can hang my leg off a few times at the beginning of the day, but after about 4 hours?

It kills my ankle. 
If it ain't a full chair, my board is getting tucked in the seat beside me.

And it turns into a lounge chair haha.
I put in a 13 hour day a couple years ago
No way I would have been able to do that without the lounge chair.0

It really is the cats ass.

And it's not like this is some unheard of practice.
If you ride blackcombs glacier in the summer
You have to take an old school bus up the side of the mountain until you get to mid station.
Then get on a chairlift, that has no snow anywhere around it.

You don't strap in & drag it on the gravel as you wait in the line up.

You walk up the the chairlift & tuck your board in the seat beside you.
The chairlifts have clutches, they slow to a snails pace.

When you get to the top, you stand up, pick your board up & walk away.
Just be careful you don't move to fast:dry:
You'll bump into the chair in front of you!


TT

[ame]https://vimeo.com/160846900[/ame]


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Yes, yes they do get upset.
> 
> I take it off when I'm a ways away from the chairlift.
> Then put it back on as I come over the last crest.
> ...



timmy u really are the best


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> timmy u really are the best


AKA the cat's ass.


----------



## ebfootball139 (Jan 19, 2017)

Awesome post!


----------



## Seoran (Feb 4, 2017)

ebfootball139 said:


> Awesome post!


Yes! Its good!


----------



## tomtom (Feb 4, 2017)

Battle someone. If you're bored on the chair, you could always battle someone. I found this other day. It's pretty cool - Google iridesnowapp. set up a battle.


----------

